# Liquify! Great tool!



## Artemis (Feb 18, 2005)

Oki, so I was let loose with the liquify tool, and I sort of wanned to make an affect, where someone looks like they are being pulled into another realm.

At the moment, PS is still trying to cope with the amount of liquifying I did, so the image is still being made...And I cant open CS...hehe, lucky I got my 1 gig otherwise I think the comp would copy out.

[2 mins later]

Its been about 5 mins and its only half done, so im gonna come back to the comp and see if its finished.

[5 mins later]

Oki..I think its finally done...now to save as psd, re save as jpg and resized, and then upload it via ftp, then do some nice pritty tags in here..

Oki, here we go! 







And yes, that handsome guy is me


----------



## terri (Feb 18, 2005)

freaky!   :thumbup:


----------



## centrerugger (Feb 28, 2005)

woah thats really cool...i like it. and it really does look like you're being pulled into another realm.


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, liquify is fun. On our local message board, I used to do a thing where I would post a picture that I ran through liquify, then the members of the board had to guess who it was. Here's an example:


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha that's a great tool


----------

